# Lance, we will meet again...



## BLACK008 (Aug 7, 2012)

Lance was a brave little soul that we adopted in May 2012. He was the only one with Blue, Red, and White colors. We picked this because he looked like TEAM USA uniform since my hubby was a Duathlete for Team USA 2008 and 2009. We named him Lance after Lance Armstong the athlete. He was a very healthy little guy at times and would do some adorable dances for me when I was dressed to go to Zumba in my wildly bright clothes. He made many bubble nests when we first got him and boy could he FLARE at almost anything in the beginning! 
Lance- you are gone but will never be forgotten! Godspeed til we meet again!!!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss...he was gorgeous.


----------



## BLACK008 (Aug 7, 2012)

Thank you very much for your thoughts, they mean so much at this difficult time for us.


----------



## fishchick6485 (Aug 17, 2012)

S.I.P Lance, He looked like a beautiful fish, May he go to fish-heaven


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## cjz96 (Jun 10, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. He was a beauty.


----------

